# Push, Pull Legs or Upper Lower Split?



## rsd147

Hi Guys, As it says in the title really, which one would you say is best to do?


----------



## rsd147

Bump


----------



## Mingster

If you're new to lifting do the upper/lower, a few years training behind you do the p/p/l.


----------



## ah24

Upper lower..

My opinion is that frequency is the way forward for beginners.


----------



## rsd147

ah24 said:


> Upper lower..
> 
> My opinion is that frequency is the way forward for beginners.


I have been training for quite a few years now but this last couple of years I have took it serious such as my diet and not missing a session but my strength stats I don't think is that great:

Deadlift: 130kg 5reps

Squat: 120kg 5reps

Bench: 70kg 5reps

Any advice?


----------



## cooper79

I've literally just posted a new thread with kinda the same thing in. I'm currently doing a 5 day split find I recover best that way short intense workouts.


----------



## dtlv

Personally I have a preference for the upper/lower - usually set up as an A/B so you have two different upper and lower sessions that alternate. The low-ish volume, high-ish frequency is generally very effective for a beginner or intermediate lifter such as yourself... and with the A/B split, and possibility of going heavy/light too there is a surprising amount of room in such a routine to tweak things as you go on, so a lot of longevity in the routine before it gets stale.


----------



## simonthepieman

I would definitely say U/L as a natty. A PPL won't get you as good rewards until you are more advanced


----------



## rsd147

simonthepieman said:


> I would definitely say U/L as a natty. A PPL won't get you as good rewards until you are more advanced


Looking at my stats above what would you recommend I do?


----------



## simonthepieman

rsd147 said:


> Looking at my stats above what would you recommend I do?


If you search on here I wrote a U/L template that seems to work for anyone who tries it too.

OR. do a PPL but train 4 time a week.

Ie push pull legs push

Pull legs push pull

Legs push pull legs


----------



## rsd147

simonthepieman said:


> If you search on here I wrote a U/L template that seems to work for anyone who tries it too.
> 
> OR. do a PPL but train 4 time a week.
> 
> Ie push pull legs push
> 
> Pull legs push pull
> 
> Legs push pull legs


Yes cheers mate and I am doing it now and its working really well. I take note book in with me and track my progress but looking at my stats I just want to make sure it is right for me. Do you think I should stick to it based on my stats?


----------



## simonthepieman

your squat is getting there, but your lifts overall are fairly weak. So long as you can keep making progress weekly stick to it. Don't be afraid to experiment with the accessory and supplementary lifts

ie some weeks do a bit extra arm that usual or throw in different reschemes, pauses, negatives etc.

So long you hit your two main lifts in each session, you have 'earned' your right to have some fun


----------



## BigTrev

sounds like my favourite sex position


----------



## rsd147

simonthepieman said:


> your squat is getting there, but your lifts overall are fairly weak. So long as you can keep making progress weekly stick to it. Don't be afraid to experiment with the accessory and supplementary lifts
> 
> ie some weeks do a bit extra arm that usual or throw in different reschemes, pauses, negatives etc.
> 
> So long you hit your two main lifts in each session, you have 'earned' your right to have some fun


Thanks mate


----------



## Foxy13

simonthepieman said:


> If you search on here I wrote a U/L template that seems to work for anyone who tries it too.
> 
> OR. do a PPL but train 4 time a week.
> 
> Ie push pull legs push
> 
> Pull legs push pull
> 
> Legs push pull legs


Link?


----------



## simonthepieman

Foxy13 said:


> Link?


would you like me to lift the weights for you too? :whistling:


----------



## Foxy13

simonthepieman said:


> would you like me to lift the weights for you too? :whistling:


Could do with the workout.


----------



## simonthepieman

Foxy13 said:


> Link?


Here you go mate

Bench 3 x 5

Row 3 x 5

Dips 4 x 10

Pull ups BW 4 x F

bi's & Side raises

Lower 1

Squat 3 x 5

SLDLs 4 x 10

Lunges 2 x 8 el

calves

Upper 2

Decline bench 3 x 5

t-rows 3 x 5

OHP 4 x 10

Chins 4 x 10

triceps & facepulls

lower 2

sumo Deadlifts 3 x 5

front squats 4 x 10

GHR or pull throughs or hamstring curls 2-4 x 8

calves

general tips: Don't go to failure. Its better to save the extra energy and increase the weight the following session, that to walk out of the gym have felt like you have given every drop of energy. In the long run you will be bigger and stronger.

Treat it like a framework. When you stall, swap a compound push for another, so long as they are comparable. ie incline, decline and flat bench, or dips, incline and OHP. most BB rows. swap grips on chins etc

On good days it's fine to add in extra work, just be sensible and choose wisely. Some days my back seems to have extra energy and I throw in one arm rows/kroc style. Or on bench i will occasionally do rest pause drop sets or lots of extra flies with cables. So long as you recover in time for your next work out, it's all good. Always start with less and add in more. It's a lot harder to start with too too much and back off as you are at an energy imbalance and you will have to go LOWER than your baseline to make gains which will slow you down.

Likewise, tied, feeling less than 100%? drop the isolation work at the end and a set or two from the accessory work

DBs are better for the higher rep stuff, but can be used for lower rep stuff once you rep over your BW on bench.

Do abs whenever you like. I recommend reverse swiss ball crunches, dragon flags and cable crunches do 2 exercises in the 2-4 sets of approx reps

when you do swap an exercise after you stall, start with 80% of you max of that rep range. If you are super man an want more on the lower day finish with a few sets of higher reps on the 1st exercise.

With intelligent design you can stay on this pretty much indefinitely. Although when ever can't beat a weight (and have done the correct deloads every time) then I recommend 5/3/1 as the next steps.

Good luck and lift heavy


----------



## rsd147

simonthepieman said:


> Here you go mate
> 
> Bench 3 x 5
> 
> Row 3 x 5
> 
> Dips 4 x 10
> 
> Pull ups BW 4 x F
> 
> bi's & Side raises
> 
> Lower 1
> 
> Squat 3 x 5
> 
> SLDLs 4 x 10
> 
> Lunges 2 x 8 el
> 
> calves
> 
> Upper 2
> 
> Decline bench 3 x 5
> 
> t-rows 3 x 5
> 
> OHP 4 x 10
> 
> Chins 4 x 10
> 
> triceps & facepulls
> 
> lower 2
> 
> sumo Deadlifts 3 x 5
> 
> front squats 4 x 10
> 
> GHR or pull throughs or hamstring curls 2-4 x 8
> 
> calves
> 
> general tips: Don't go to failure. Its better to save the extra energy and increase the weight the following session, that to walk out of the gym have felt like you have given every drop of energy. In the long run you will be bigger and stronger.
> 
> Treat it like a framework. When you stall, swap a compound push for another, so long as they are comparable. ie incline, decline and flat bench, or dips, incline and OHP. most BB rows. swap grips on chins etc
> 
> On good days it's fine to add in extra work, just be sensible and choose wisely. Some days my back seems to have extra energy and I throw in one arm rows/kroc style. Or on bench i will occasionally do rest pause drop sets or lots of extra flies with cables. So long as you recover in time for your next work out, it's all good. Always start with less and add in more. It's a lot harder to start with too too much and back off as you are at an energy imbalance and you will have to go LOWER than your baseline to make gains which will slow you down.
> 
> Likewise, tied, feeling less than 100%? drop the isolation work at the end and a set or two from the accessory work
> 
> DBs are better for the higher rep stuff, but can be used for lower rep stuff once you rep over your BW on bench.
> 
> Do abs whenever you like. I recommend reverse swiss ball crunches, dragon flags and cable crunches do 2 exercises in the 2-4 sets of approx reps
> 
> when you do swap an exercise after you stall, start with 80% of you max of that rep range. If you are super man an want more on the lower day finish with a few sets of higher reps on the 1st exercise.
> 
> With intelligent design you can stay on this pretty much indefinitely. Although when ever can't beat a weight (and have done the correct deloads every time) then I recommend 5/3/1 as the next steps.
> 
> Good luck and lift heavy


You gave me this:

Upper

Decline bench: 3X5

Row: 3X5

Incline dumbbell bench : 3 X 8-10

pull up:4 x BW x F

Isolation and weakpoint training

Lower

Squat: 3 x 5

SLDL: 4X8-10

Leg press: 2-3X10-12

isolations/calves weak point stuff

Upper

OHP: 3X5

Weighted chins : 3X 5

Weighted dips : 4 X 8-10

T bar or yates row : 4 X 8-10

Isolation and weakpoint training

Lower

Deadlift: 3 x 5

Front squat: 4X8-10

Lunges: 2-3X10-12

isolations/calves weak point stuff

Which one should I do?


----------



## simonthepieman

rsd147 said:


> You gave me this:
> 
> Upper
> 
> Decline bench: 3X5
> 
> Row: 3X5
> 
> Incline dumbbell bench : 3 X 8-10
> 
> pull up:4 x BW x F
> 
> Isolation and weakpoint training
> 
> Lower
> 
> Squat: 3 x 5
> 
> SLDL: 4X8-10
> 
> Leg press: 2-3X10-12
> 
> isolations/calves weak point stuff
> 
> Upper
> 
> OHP: 3X5
> 
> Weighted chins : 3X 5
> 
> Weighted dips : 4 X 8-10
> 
> T bar or yates row : 4 X 8-10
> 
> Isolation and weakpoint training
> 
> Lower
> 
> Deadlift: 3 x 5
> 
> Front squat: 4X8-10
> 
> Lunges: 2-3X10-12
> 
> isolations/calves weak point stuff
> 
> Which one should I do?


you are over complicating it. They pretty much the same thing.

Do whatever you want. If you don't like a particular exercises, swap it for another. Not getting a groove on an exercises, try a different rep scheme or lifting cadence.

There is no perfect or best. There is what works and what doesn't.

If it's working, keeping doing it.


----------



## rsd147

simonthepieman said:


> you are over complicating it. They pretty much the same thing.
> 
> Do whatever you want. If you don't like a particular exercises, swap it for another. Not getting a groove on an exercises, try a different rep scheme or lifting cadence.
> 
> There is no perfect or best. There is what works and what doesn't.
> 
> If it's working, keeping doing it.


I know sorry. I just thought because the Flat bench is a big compound lift, whether I should include but I do Decline and Incline


----------



## simonthepieman

rsd147 said:


> I know sorry. I just thought because the Flat bench is a big compound lift, whether I should include but I do Decline and Incline


You are doing fine 

I would never do more than bench exercises.

Doing 3 natty would be excessive


----------



## G

I really like that Upper/Lower template, thanks


----------



## curtisfisher

I don't know what you're talking about. It seems confusing to me, but if you mean training your upper and lower body - yes you should. Train a major body part with a minor body part. it doesn't matter if you combined squats with biceps that day, or back with quads. Just train and eat.


----------



## Smoog

My favourite is Pull Push Legs with DC training lifts. Mainly done in the winter times.


----------

